# Keep your eyes and ears open



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

With Obama trying to make things like crap, a liberal call for "military law", the inauguration and the dolphins playing the steelers I think it is time to put away a few more preps and be aware that during times of change like we are about to see it is a good time for SHTF to happen...

keep your sidearm ready, your tank full, pick up a little more rice and some beans and keep an eye on the news


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As some know I retired Nov28th. But still on the darn email list. No one can keep email a secret anymore. I received a few draft copies where the union that has been in contract negation for over 3 years after getting burned by a Obama PEB board last time they pinned that on Bush some how. Is now blaming Trump for a contact that is still hanging and has had nothing to do with him. Some industries are not allowed to strike without being released to do so by the government. That means contacts can hang for years with out a settlement. If a contact is not imposed and the government approves then they can strike. Sad part is those union members will fall for it. The last PEB board screwed them and Obama appoints the board. To a man everyone one of them claim Bush did it.
We live in dangerous times mostly due to public education, and ignorance.
Events in Chicago are not random. They are the norm now. If you have not armed your self the time is right now. Better to be ready and let a day pass without using it . Than face a day you are not ready for.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Missed the call for Martial Law.

Both of your advice about staying armed at all times is excellent advice.

Stay safe ya'll


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

SOP here.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Always armed when I go out the door, even to the yard.

Always in arm's reach in the house or on me.

First line hand guns for inside are S&W 44 MAG, 41 MAG, several 45 auto's.

I have spent a lifetime competition shooting, I can hit what I need to.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I forgot what was the topic at hand..but pretty confident us country folks will survive until it becomes prudent to make an exit.,


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ... keep your sidearm ready, your tank full, pick up a little more rice and some beans and keep an eye on the news


Great advice anytime, but right now, words to live by!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup, it's gonna get interesting.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My tank is always full, has been since 9/11.

Have plenty of gas stored. 

When I go any distance, I carry a GI 5 gallon can of gas. 

That one can, can get me back from wherever I would normally go.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am ready , I am good for two years of supplies . I was just given a used generator that works great 7000 kw . I carry everywhere I go even in the bathroom , lol . I now have my wife starting to shoot , she is doing good , I am looking into getting her a small .22 .


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I live on Rocky Top which is located in East Tennessee ..... isolated off gravel roads next to a national forest. I don't leave the house, bushhog the field, go to the garden, etc. without a gun (usually a .45). These days, one would be nuts to go unarmed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> With Obama trying to make things like crap, a liberal call for "military law", the inauguration and the dolphins playing the steelers I think it is time to put away a few more preps and be aware that during times of change like we are about to see it is a good time for SHTF to happen...
> 
> keep your sidearm ready, your tank full, pick up a little more rice and some beans and keep an eye on the news


The mammals have hit a "Steel Curtain"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Changing all the lasers to red. Ready for Obama , Sharpton's war.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Changing all the lasers to red. Ready for Obama , Sharpton's war.


I be ready too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

These are some of my bump in the night and go to door guns.

They are located strategically in various rooms.

The revolvers are in 41 MAG. and 44 MAG.

The autos are all 45 ACP.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Liberals don't have any weapons. What are you worried about?!

I'm going to flip my sh!t if Dallas beats Green Bay!! That's how we will know the end is near!! lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Liberals don't have any weapons. What are you worried about?!
> 
> I'm going to flip my sh!t if Dallas beats Green Bay!! That's how we will know the end is near!! lol


I used to enjoy watching the Cowboys lose more than watching my beloved Saints or Steelers win!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I used to enjoy watching the Cowboys lose more than watching my beloved Saints or Steelers win!


Beloved Saints? Geez ... whatcha got against good football?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Beloved Saints? Geez ... whatcha got against good football?


Remember the Paper Bags over the Saints fans heads in the 70's? We called them the Ain'ts as in They Aint gonna win. Or the C'aints, as in they Cain't win! But I was also a Steeler fan and they dominated back then!

Archie Manning and Terry Bradshaw were the man!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Remember the Paper Bags over the Saints fans heads in the 70's? We called them the Ain'ts as in They Aint gonna win. Or the C'aints, as in they Cain't win! HA
> 
> Archie Manning was the man!


Yes, I remember indeed. I also remember the Packer fans have had their heads bowed in disgrace for most of this current NFL season. They have demonstrated poor form on both the field ... and especially the locker room this year.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Standing ready here! Armed 99.998% of the time and always if I step foot out of the house!

My team is out of the running and I'm afraid they are about to enter another period of sucking for 15 years.
Oh well at least they haven't moved yet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Race war is coming........brought to you by Obama


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Race war is coming........brought to you by Obama


I did not want it, I really don't care, I am ready, survived their riot in Watts(thanks J. C. Garand).

As said in other posting, only one black family out of 4K, best not come here, know not local, if it would matter.

I avoid mass gatherings at shopping centers etc.

We are well armed wherever we go.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Race war is coming........brought to you by Obama


bring it is all i can say.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what ever, nothing going on keep moving.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mickbear said:


> bring it is all i can say.


Got any black friends? Are you willing to shoot them? No? Me, either. So, who would you shoot? Folks you don't know? OK, so what about when someone shoots your black friends because they didn't know them?

Things get ugly when people get stupid-full of hate. Guard your mind and your heart. Treat people as kindly as you can and they might learn to be the same.

Rather than it be a race war, let it be a war against ignorance. Hopefully, we will win.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I think a conservative/liberal conflict is more likely.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The war will be between President Trump and all the liberal news outlets. The mass brainless will make a lot of noise, but for the most part, that will be about it. 
Of course, I could be wrong, in that case, I think I'm ready. Good thing about a deplorable gun token red neck is, they are, after all gun token.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> The war will be between President Trump and all the liberal news outlets. The mass brainless will make a lot of noise, but for the most part, that will be about it.
> Of course, I could be wrong, in that case, I think I'm ready. Good thing about a deplorable gun token red neck is, they are, after all gun token.


 Good thing is most of us know how to use them.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Denton said:


> Got any black friends? Are you willing to shoot them? No? Me, either. So, who would you shoot? Folks you don't know? OK, so what about when someone shoots your black friends because they didn't know them?
> 
> Things get ugly when people get stupid-full of hate. Guard your mind and your heart. Treat people as kindly as you can and they might learn to be the same.
> 
> Rather than it be a race war, let it be a war against ignorance. Hopefully, we will win.


no, i actually dont have any black friends come to think about it. would i be willing to shoot them if i had any? you bring war to me , I WILL do my best to eliminate you no matter what color skin you have. 
you can keep that " lets all dance around the love tree holding hands while we sing kum ba ya" junk, thats what got this country in the shape its in now. i'm going to treat you like you treat me. but you want a race war ? i'll give you a hell of one, because this ******* ain't running from no body! the white man in this country has become a racial coward. he is so scared of being called a "racist" he will do anything, and say anything to avoid it. now its come back to haunt him. his children, grand children and his great grand children will pay a heavy toll for his failure to take action when he has been blamed for everything wrong with today's world.keep wearing those binders and keep turning away from whats happening all around you. keep living in a false world of make believe an harmony. you can want it all you want,but what is actually happening around you is fact.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> Got any black friends? Are you willing to shoot them? No? Me, either. So, who would you shoot? Folks you don't know? OK, so what about when someone shoots your black friends because they didn't know them?
> 
> Things get ugly when people get stupid-full of hate. Guard your mind and your heart. Treat people as kindly as you can and they might learn to be the same.
> 
> Rather than it be a race war, let it be a war against ignorance. Hopefully, we will win.


I think you're going to get a few shocks about some of your black friends - skin & culture is going to over ride their friendship with you .... most likely won't take a shot at you but your invite for Sunday brunch will be over also ... just ask around what happened in the 1990s with OJ Trial and the whole King beating and the Central LA Riots ....

or if you want contemporary - just say something derogatory about Obammy and make it stick ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember the looks I got from blacks I knew back during the Reginald Denny incident.

If a race war comes IMHO, each will have to take their respective sides, no other choice.

There won't be any middle ground.

Watch what would happen now if you as a white male walked down the street at night in the south side of Chicago. 

They hate us now as it is, they prove it all the time.

Who is the assailant in almost every mixed race crime, sure as hell not the white 99.99% of the time.

Go to Springfield Ma. walk around Springfield College at night or even in the day for that matter, see what happens to you.

That place is where the armory use to be. 

Try the same in the Great Brook Valley housing project in Worcester, cops only go in there 4-6 at a time with swat on standby to react.

My statement is not out of racism, mere facts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mickbear said:


> no, i actually dont have any black friends come to think about it. would i be willing to shoot them if i had any? you bring war to me , I WILL do my best to eliminate you no matter what color skin you have.
> you can keep that " lets all dance around the love tree holding hands while we sing kum ba ya" junk, thats what got this country in the shape its in now. i'm going to treat you like you treat me. but you want a race war ? i'll give you a hell of one, because this ******* ain't running from no body! the white man in this country has become a racial coward. he is so scared of being called a "racist" he will do anything, and say anything to avoid it. now its come back to haunt him. his children, grand children and his great grand children will pay a heavy toll for his failure to take action when he has been blamed for everything wrong with today's world.keep wearing those binders and keep turning away from whats happening all around you. keep living in a false world of make believe an harmony. you can want it all you want,but what is actually happening around you is fact.


You make false allegations against me. No blinders, no kumbuya or any of that. 
You have no black friends. Why? Are there no blacks in your community or do yo see them as bad? 
You do realize a race war gets good people killed simply because of their skin color. That is to say, good, patriotic, God-fearing blacks and whites will be killed while getting gas just because of their color. You good with that? You want a destroyed nation so badly that you think a race is wrong is something to "bring on?"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The black groups are being fired up. And they know there will be nothing done to them .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If there is any war started by the left, it will be a verbal war. If it is started by a politician, inciting violence, then some people are going to get hurt. It will be city stuff though, not country stuff...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't want to see this war. It won't end well. It is being forced on us. Louis Farrakhan called for 10,000 brave black men to kill ******. Al Sharpton calling for riots in the streets. They are all working together. 
I just think this time the white man is not backing down and hiding they have had enough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I don't want to see this war. It won't end well. It is being forced on us. Louis Farrakhan called for 10,000 brave black men to kill ******. Al Sharpton calling for riots in the streets. They are all working together.
> I just think this time the white man is not backing down and hiding they have had enough.


They can call all they want. It'll amount to a few cowardly attacks with everyone of all colors looking on with disdain.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> With Obama trying to make things like crap, a liberal call for "military law", the inauguration and the dolphins playing the steelers I think it is time to put away a few more preps and be aware that during times of change like we are about to see it is a good time for SHTF to happen...
> 
> keep your sidearm ready, your tank full, pick up a little more rice and some beans and keep an eye on the news


Thank god the Steelers won, it would be a mad house if they didn't...lol.

On a serious note, I agree it just seems off here lately. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have locking racks for AR in every vehicle. As of two days ago the racks are filled 30 rounds in the weapon and mags ready to go. The bike is parked for winter or it would also have one broken down it two parts.
The Law will not be allowed to protect us. Look at the last few up rising we had .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> They can call all they want. It'll amount to a few cowardly attacks with everyone of all colors looking on with disdain.


I hope your right, I really do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Someone want to take a shot at this former Black Panther? Pray I am not between you and him. Race war or not, I will kill you really dead.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Someone want to take a shot at this former Black Panther? Pray I am not between you and him. Race war or not, I will kill you really dead.


Solid message right there, the BLM idiots are just social media junkies and extortionists held up by scared little beta males and harlots....they enslaved themselves once again.

The MSM will just call this guy an uncle tom, but he has seen the truth.

The only color that matters to these rabblerousers is green...money.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Solid message right there, the BLM idiots are just social media junkies and extortionists held up by scared little beta males and harlots....they enslaved themselves once again.
> 
> The MSM will just call this guy an uncle tom, but he has seen the truth.
> 
> ...


You spoke the absolute truth.
Jessie Jackson came to my junior high school and spoke to us. He asked us ALL to stand and say, "I am somebody!" back then; the day before he learned to make money by agitating.
The racial divide has widened in the lat few years. Is it because of the white folk who are simply leading their mundane lives? I don't see how, but we are blamed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I believe the peaceful transition of power is going to go down just like every one has. I don't think Obama is going to try any underhanded tricks with martial law or anything like that, I believe he's setting himself up for his post presidential career where he can still have some major influence, as well as make quiet a bit of money. I do think there are going to be quiet a few arrests of people acting like ass-hats and the media is going to continue their hatchet job on trumps character.

As far as the other goes, I don't believe a race war helter skelter or anything like that, maybe a few riots but thats going to be the extent of things. There are way too many moderates out there that make up the silent majority and the noise we're hearing now are coming from the extremists with big mouths. If you are excited about the possibility of one occurring then your part of the problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm about sick of this term; The Peaceful Transition of Power.

The Founders of this Greatest Republic never intended for the Federal Government to have the POWER. WE THE PEOPLE were intended to have THE POWER.

Then we the people gave it up...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You spoke the absolute truth.
> Jessie Jackson came to my junior high school and spoke to us. He asked us ALL to stand and say, "I am somebody!" back then; the day before he learned to make money by agitating.
> The racial divide has widened in the lat few years. Is it because of the white folk who are simply leading their mundane lives? I don't see how, but we are blamed.


You have to identify an enemy to create a gathering.

Hitler had the Jews (others still use them), Stalin's main was the Ukrainians (he was a Georgian).

Venezuela has the US on a national basis, Castro had Batista(how better of did the people become?), and it goes on.

Most of us are only interested in our family circle, and nothing else unless forced to.

Wars are started by politicians not factory workers or farmers, and they do it from the lust for power and riches for themselves.

I don't care if a war starts, I am not going out and join anything, my war days were over decades ago.

I will defend me and mine, nothing else, here or wherever I am.

Black, white or brown, matters not to me, a threat is a threat, and will be dealt with or I die, either way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You have to identify an enemy to create a gathering.
> 
> Hitler had the Jews (others still use them), Stalin's main was the Ukrainians (he was a Georgian).
> 
> ...


A big, WAyon Jennings, "Woop-woop" to that!


----------

